# Official "NY Auto Show Bimmerfest Dinner was fun" thread



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ack, WebGuy330i, Mike 325xi, AF330i, MikeW, robg, DougDogs... it was pleasure to meet all of you. :thumbup: 

Many pics were taken... will post after I weed out the incriminating ones. :eeps:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

It's amazing how scary these people are in "real life".


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

These people are scary too...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Are you scared yet?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Namesnamesnamesnamesnames please!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> *Namesnamesnamesnamesnames please! *


Hint 1... DougDogs has his head obscured by my giant head.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

So where/what did you eat, and how was dinner? 

That doesn't look like the type of place that serves jellyfish...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mathew said:


> *So where/what did you eat*


German restaurant at 86th/2nd called the Heidelberg. Here's the menu.


> *and how was dinner?*


Good food in great company. :thumbup:

I'm waiting for the others to get home and post their pics before the finger pointing and name calling begins. :eeps:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

alee said:


> *Hint 1... DougDogs has his head obscured by my giant head. *


:eeps:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Great pics!

Thanks for the post!!!




:thumbup:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Cool Al!

God I wish I still lived in NY... 

Hope you all enjoyed the food and the show!


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

It's the NY OCD Mafia.


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

Looks like you guys had a great time... I had a few "issues" in NYC that had to be sorted out...sorry I couldn't make it after all. Pete and Chris's faces ARE kinda frightening aren't they???!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Well we all know which is Alee and Alan F :eeps: Ack and Web Guy have been easily spotted as well  

But a schematic for those not as up to date would be nice


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *These people are scary too... *


The one thing I noticed immediately was the Chris never takes off his sunglasses  :bigpimp:

I might also add, that AF must be one smooth dude, because that is one attractive women sitting next to him :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> *Namesnamesnamesnamesnames please! *


ok, starting at the end of the table is my wife, me(AF330i), Mike W, Ack, Webguy, Mike325xi


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *The one thing I noticed immediately was the Chris never takes off his sunglasses  :bigpimp:
> 
> I might also add, that AF must be one smooth dude, because that is one attractive women sitting next to him :thumbup: *


Thanks Phil :thumbup: :thumbup: That's why it only took me 9 months of dating before I proposed . . . now it's been 9 yrs together !!!


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *Thanks Phil :thumbup: :thumbup: That's why it only took me 9 months of dating before I proposed . . . now it's been 9 yrs together !!! *


Nine months of dating before proposing? Kind of quick on the draw there, weren't you?  I mean, considering how you agonize over car colors (relatively minor) and aftermarket wheels (completely reversible), 9 months to decide to propose to a woman is kinda quick, isn't it? :dunno:

:angel:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Here are a few more so you can see Dougdogs and Robg

It's was great meeting everyone . . . we really do have a nice group of people


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *Nine months of dating before proposing? Kind of quick on the draw there, weren't you?  I mean, considering how you agonize over car colors (relatively minor) and aftermarket wheels (completely reversible), 9 months to decide to propose to a woman is kinda quick, isn't it? :dunno:
> 
> :angel: *


Arghh . . . to have to defend myself about what your saying is ridiculous . . .

Clyde . . . how in the world do you think I am able to run a business ? Or for that matter renovate a house which requires a lot more choices and decisions to make then getting a set of wheels ? ? Do you REALLY think I am as indecisive with ANY OTHER part of my life ?

Geez . . . be real !!!

My only OCD is with my car ...


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Looks like fun guys, I wish I lived close enough to attend. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *How is it that RobG's pretty girl friend escaped all pictures:dunno: *


Here's one


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Cool pics guys! It must have been real fun! Great group of people.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Cool pics guys! It must have been real fun! Great group of people. *


Being in Brazil is no excuse for not being there Alex.  It was definitely a lot of fun, but now that these guys know what I'm like in real life... :eeps:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

I had a great time at the dinner. Everyone was nice, funny and just generally great people to be around. It was a blast.

Doug...sorry we didn't get much of a chance to talk but I'm sure we will all do this again sometime, hopefully soon and with cars in attendance. 

I had a great time at the show and walking all over Manhattan in the official "Alee Manhattan Reality tour." 

Al is truly just as nice and funny in person as he is on the board. I had fun hanging with him all day.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

WOW!! Thanks for the pictures !

It looks like you all had real fun :thumbup:

I hope to meet all of you one day as well


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *I had a great time at the dinner. Everyone was nice, funny and just generally great people to be around. It was a blast.
> 
> Doug...sorry we didn't get much of a chance to talk but I'm sure we will all do this again sometime, hopefully soon and with cars in attendance.
> 
> ...


Pssst............you forgot the part about how you wished Phil was there :eeps:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *Pssst............you forgot the part about how you wished Phil was there :eeps:
> 
> *


No I didn't...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *No I didn't...
> 
> *


:bawling:  

No love from Mike :asshole: :neener:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *Pssst............you forgot the part about how you wished Phil was there :eeps:   *


Who's Phil? :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Who's Phil? :dunno: *








What's your vendor number :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Who's Phil? :dunno: *












:dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

:eeps:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Who's Phil? :dunno: *


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your wagon in the background? :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Is that your wagon in the background? :dunno: *


18th green at my dad's country club 

One which I will not get to play on this year or any other course for that matter :bawling:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> *18th green at my dad's country club
> 
> One which I will not get to play on this year or any other course for that matter :bawling:  *


... now where's that photochopped photo of Phil?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> *... now where's that photochopped photo of Phil?   *


The Easter bunny Phil?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *The Easter bunny Phil? *


Shut up Al, he needs no encouragement :eeps:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *
> One which I will not get to play on this year or any other course for that matter :bawling:  *


Why is that?

btw, I got to play the last four days. Walked with a caddie this morning


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Why is that?
> 
> btw, I got to play the last four days. Walked with a caddie this morning  *


Spinal surgery, cervical disc so at least 2 months no sport activities. Might just error on side of safety and skip the season :dunno:

Glad you have been able to play :thumbup:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *Spinal surgery, cervical disc so at least 2 months no sport activities. Might just error on side of safety and skip the season :dunno:
> 
> Glad you have been able to play :thumbup: *


Ouch 

Hope that you get better! :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Ouch
> 
> Hope that you get better! :thumbup: *


Thanks Nate 

I go on 5/8, so you will see a flurry of posts from me for a few weeks after that when I am stuck at home :angel:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Mommy, make that scary man go away! :bawling:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> *Mommy, make that scary man go away! :bawling: *


Hey, now that I've met these guys, you're not allowed to abuse them.  They all turned out pretty good (even Alan and Chris). Those slackers that decided not to show up... they're still open to public abuse... (cough cough, Phil, cough cough)


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Hey, now that I've met these guys, you're not allowed to abuse them.  They all turned out pretty good (even Alan and Chris). Those slackers that decided not to show up... they're still open to public abuse... (cough cough, Phil, cough cough) *


:eeps:

I promise next time to show, I will host bbq as a peace offering :thumbup:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

alee said:


> *Hey, now that I've met these guys, you're not allowed to abuse them.  They all turned out pretty good (even Alan and Chris). Those slackers that decided not to show up... they're still open to public abuse... (cough cough, Phil, cough cough) *


He's probably a nice guy but he looks like he's going to kick my ass in that picture. :yikes:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> *He's probably a nice guy but he looks like he's going to kick my ass in that picture. :yikes: *


We were talking about you when that pic was taken... something about taking out the ghey one... :eeps:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

alee said:


> *We were talking about you when that pic was taken... something about taking out the ghey one... :eeps: *


  :bawling:

Are you sure he wasn't talking about you?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I had a great time meeting everyone on Saturday. Good food, great company and even better conversation. I would definitely be down for doing this again. 

I only wish Chris & I didn't have to leave at 9:45 that night to get ready to hit the clubs. How long did everyone end up staying?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Ack said:


> *I had a great time meeting everyone on Saturday. Good food, great company and even better conversation. I would definitely be down for doing this again.
> 
> I only wish Chris & I didn't have to leave at 9:45 that night to get ready to hit the clubs. How long did everyone end up staying? *


We didn't stay too much longer after you left.

I had to catch AMTRAK home and the train was late by a few minutes and I found my car was locked in a parking lot that closed at midnight. I ended up bribing an attendant from another lot to open a back gate and let me through his garage.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ack said:


> *I only wish Chris & I didn't have to leave at 9:45 that night to get ready to hit the clubs. How long did everyone end up staying? *


We stayed maybe a half hour longer. I totally lost track of time. It was great meeting you, and comforting finding out that everyone in the group is as OCD as I am (except for Chris).


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

alee said:


> *We stayed maybe a half hour longer. I totally lost track of time. It was great meeting you, and comforting finding out that everyone in the group is as OCD as I am (except for Chris).  *


Same her.

Don't let Chris fool you. He has some OCD, just not to the extreme of the rest of us.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ack said:


> *Don't let Chris fool you. He has some OCD, just not to the extreme of the rest of us. *


From what I can tell, he's also clinically insane.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> *The one thing I noticed immediately was the Chris never takes off his sunglasses  :bigpimp: *


He really loves those sunglasses.

Saturday . . .










And two other days. . . :thumbup:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Chris, here was the "jet fockin' black" link I was telling you about... 

http://www.is300.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13317178

:yikes: :lmao:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

rotf, I am definitely OCD about my glasses. 

It was awesome meeting you all, good times for sure! :thumbup:

BTW Mike, that wheel really IS damaged! :yikes:

http://staff.pop3now.com/alee/bmw/f-drim/f-drim1.jpg


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

alee said:


> *Hey Chris, here was the "jet fockin' black" link I was telling you about...
> 
> http://www.is300.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13317178
> 
> :yikes: :lmao: *


LMFAO dude I didn't know it was on is300.net! If the thread wasn't locked I'd bump it up for everyone to flame again. What a toolbox that guy is...

I'm on there as webguyIS btw.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *LMFAO dude I didn't know it was on is300.net! If the thread wasn't locked I'd bump it up for everyone to flame again. What a toolbox that guy is...
> 
> I'm on there as webguyIS btw. *


Jet fockin' black dude. :bigpimp:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

alee said:


> *Jet fockin' black dude. :bigpimp: *


Dude it was hella sweet!!! :rofl:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Al, nice profile.  

Us OCD guys got to stick together. 

Looks like your car is going to be inside the next couple of days.  :lmao:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ack said:


> *Looks like your car is going to be inside the next couple of days.  :lmao: *


I have an autocross school on the 26th... hoping that rain thing goes away or I'll have to get a loaner car or something. :eeps:


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

So, where did you guys end up that night?



Ack said:


> *I had a great time meeting everyone on Saturday. Good food, great company and even better conversation. I would definitely be down for doing this again.
> 
> I only wish Chris & I didn't have to leave at 9:45 that night to get ready to hit the clubs. How long did everyone end up staying? *


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

MikeW said:


> *So, where did you guys end up that night? *


We pre-gamed at the hotel and then headed down to Whiskey for a bit... it was 80's music night, so we got the hell out after an additional beverage.  Ended up at Gustavino's where we were promptly owned by the bouncer who was "trying to keep the girl/guy ratio level". We walked around for a bit and found this place called Opal, some bar/pseudo-club place. We headed back to the hotel after that.

As an aside, no ladies followed us back to the hotel. 

I'm telling you we are the lamest planners ever, we got a copy of Timeout and never even looked in it (doh!). The next trip I will dedicate 1 week of planning to.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Yeah, that friggen bouncer ticked me off. There were two guys ahead of us that he let in b/c they knew him. Then he ignored us for about 5 minutes, and then proceeded to tell us that it was kind of dead and the girl/guy ratio crap. I told him we were from out of town and heard the club was good but no dice. Opal was a cool club/bar. 

Chris is real modest b/c he is a :str8pimpi with the ladies. That kid gets more looks and smiles then anyone I know. I am in the process of corrupting him as we speak. :angel:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ack said:


> *
> Chris is real modest b/c he is a :str8pimpi with the ladies. That kid gets more looks and smiles then anyone I know. I am in the process of corrupting him as we speak. :angel: *


Pfft, if I only had the balls to approach more than 1 of 100 girls I make eye contact with... then I'd be straight pimpin.









Pete is modest too, unfortunately he's so big I think he scares the ladies.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *The glasses just don't move!!!:yikes: maybe there was a "crazy glue" accident Chris didn't tell us about:eeps: :eeps:
> 
> *


"Is that....hair gel??"


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *http://staff.pop3now.com/alee/bmw/f-drim/f-drim1.jpg *


 :yikes:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Mike 325xi said:


> *"Is that....hair gel??"
> 
> *


Bastards.


----------

